# Stop and search



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Emergency law may have been lifted but stop and search is still going on.. friends son was stopped outside Tora and his car was pulled to bit.. all thugs and one uniformed policeman.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Emergency law may have been lifted but stop and search is still going on.. friends son was stopped outside Tora and his car was pulled to bit.. all thugs and one uniformed policeman.


Isn't Egypt still under Martial Law....if so they will continue to act as before as they have just replaced one law with another one.


----------

